# ATTENTION - Frequency is out of range?



## CuttingCrew (May 24, 2003)

Hi,

New system, new problems, my new system is currently sat with a black screeen showing a small red and blue box. In the red part of the box is the word ATTENTION and in the blue part of the box the words 95k / 59hz FREQUENCY IS OUT OF RANGE.

I can hear the windows startup wave in the background but all I have is the black screen with the red and blue box.

CuttingCrew


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Has somebody tried to overclock the system ? If so go into the bios and bring the frequency down either by multiplier or fsb.


----------



## CuttingCrew (May 24, 2003)

Hi Mobo,

No one has overclocked the system, when I had it the system was set wrong with a 100mhz fsb, I changed it on the advice of AMD to a 166mhz fsb and all worked fine until now.

I tried dropping the fsb back to 100mhz and 133mhz but I'm still getting the same warning.

CuttingCrew


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy there CuttingCrew...

Try booting the pc in Safe Mode, and change the monitor refresh settings...



> 95k / 59hz FREQUENCY IS OUT OF RANGE


Means that the monitor frequency in out of range...


----------



## CuttingCrew (May 24, 2003)

Hi Jedi,

Excuse my ignorance but can you take me through the process of booting in "Safe Mode" and changing the monitor refresh rates.

Cutting Crew


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Start tapping the F8 key during boot, and choose Safe Mode...


----------



## Raphael (Jun 20, 2001)

...And how do you change the refresh settings????


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Usually right click on a blank spot on the Desktop (Or Start - Settings Control Panel - Display ) - Properties Settings tab - Advanced button - Monitor tab - and lower the refresh settings ( this is in XP if you are using W98 I'll have to boot a W98 pc to be sure...)...


----------



## Raphael (Jun 20, 2001)

It's Win98...I don't have the option...thanks for your help!


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

When you right click on the Desktop - Properties - Settings tab, what is showing as the Screen Area ?


----------

